# Extremely stressed out about getting an internship



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Today was the career fair (computer science major) and while I feel it went relatively well I still am extremely stressed that I will end up with no internship. I had a "mini" interview with a company during the career fair and have an interview schedule tomorrow which is a good thing. I think my SA is making me think that I will have no chance in any of these co-ops and someone else will get them. I am just hoping to be offered a co-op as soon as possible to stop stressing out about possibly not getting one. Does anyone have any advice.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't offer any advice but I gotta say that I am in the same boat as you are. I gotta get an internship by the end of the month. Time is flying by so fast for me this quarter.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

At least you had the balls to apply for one. I need to get on that...fast...I keep telling myself, "this weekend", but I'm sure tons of deadlines have passed. My resume is garbage, all it includes is part time work with zero skills. Best of luck to you.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, the career fair wasn't as bad as I expected it to be although I didn't really "sell" myself like others. My previous job as a batboy for a minor league team seemed to be the big ice breaker which is good. There have been some positions filled but there are still a ton out there for this summer (cse). Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

How are you doing? I applied to an internship and had a phone interview last Wednesday. I was told I'd hear back 2nd or 3rd week of April so that they could get a steady pool of candidates. My interview, I feel, went well. I haven't applied to any other internships...applying to one was extremely exhausting and emotionally draining.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

It hasn't been going that great for me. Just this past Friday I did schedule an interview for this Wednesday but it is just for a help desk job and I feel that I am better than that. I spoke to the co-op director last Thursday and she said she has no clue why I am not even being contacted by most companies although she did say she had one student every semester that had a hard time like I am having. She is going to help me to try and get a good co-op in software development. I feel like it may be to late she says I still have plenty of time.


----------



## PammyLZ (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been through two years of college and received almost all A's, gave public speeches in a speech class using outlines only and was only allowed two words per outline point - and got an A. What I'm saying is I've done a lot of stressful things in the past couple of years....and trying to find an internship takes the cake. It has been so difficult to find an internship that relates to my degree - web development. And applying for them is stressful too. I don't like to drive far and the only ones I am finding are about an hour's drive one-way AND they're unpaid. I can't afford the gas.

My school is suppose to be helping me find one because it is required to graduate..and they aren't helping much. My internship adviser told me I need to have an internship confirmed by the third or fourth week of the quarter at the latest..and I am already in the second week of the quarter.

I applied for an internship at a company that pays their interns and it seems like a great place to work for. I had two phone interviews and was told I would know something in 1 1/2 weeks...well it's been over two weeks and they just called me today saying they still don't know anything about whether I would get it or not but they wanted to touch base and asked me about another internship I would be interested in applying for. But, it's not related to my degree, therefore it wouldn't qualify because of the internship requirements.

Ugh....


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Go and talk to your adviser as soon as possible and ask her/him for advice. If your school has a career fair check the websites of the companies who attend for co-op opportunities. During my time looking for internships I have seen a few web development based co-ops which were located in Ohio. Most likely you are going to have to have a co-op away from home and the company may be willing to help you out with housing. Try not to worry about the cost of moving away from home as the experience is the more important part and will lead to future opportunities.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Good luck to you guys. I'm anxiously awaiting reply; I've been in touch with him but it was only in response to a study he sent me after the interview (I asked him questions). I did not ask for any follow-up, as he told me I'd hear back 2nd or 3rd week of April. I'll wait until next week to call if I don't hear anything. 

Keep me up to date, ok? We're all in the same boat.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

The interview I had today went great imo. The interviewer who would be my boss/mentor if I worked there was absolutely wonderful and super laid back. Even though the job is basically just a help desk job I am really debating on taking it if I get an offer just because I already love my would be boss. I still have two more phone interviews this week but things are looking up for me. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Chris. Was this interview a phone interview or in person? Very glad to hear it went well. I think you should just take it, man. It's somethin'!


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

It was in person and he pretty much just talked the whole time and didn't even ask any questions about me until I asked him if there was anything else he wanted to know about me. My co-op adviser feels that "I can do better" but I don't think I could have a better boss than the one for this job which is making me think about taking it if I indeed get offered the job.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

That's great that he is so laid back. I don't know your level of SA, but it seems like that would be a great place to "test the waters" in the professional world, ya know? Screw your co-op adviser, you need to start somewhere!


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

From the job description that she sent us it wasn't really an accurate job description based on what I learned from the interview. My SA isn't that bad in the work place its mainly trying to have a casual conversation with girls in school and wherever else. I can do just fine talking to them in a professional environment if that makes sense.

Just had my interview this morning and it did not go well at all. It was more for an electrical based job but with a very good company. They asked a lot of questions based on circuits and I failed miserably because our professor has all open book exams and quizzes so I don't study much for the class. It only lasted 10 minutes and they didn't even ask me if I had any questions.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear that man. That sounds like a tough phone interview. I'm calling my guy tomorrow, as he said I should be hearing back about this time and I still haven't. Praying that he is just very busy or they are still awaiting a larger candidate pool. Hopefully the former.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck with your opportunity. This Friday is the deciding day for me as I have two different opportunities that they will have decided on by then and let me know. I am confident that at least one will extend an offer if not both but the thought of neither offering me a co-op has been creeping into my mind.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all. I am pleased to say that just 30 minutes ago I got an email stating that I was one of the top candidates and they'd love to have me on board for the summer. I'm so excited, yet nervous at the same time! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Congrats on getting the internship, I am sure you will do great. Well Friday has just about come and gone and I have heard nothing from either company after both said they would let me know by today. I know that it doesn't mean they have said no and they may have just not decided yet but it is really depressing. I am going to call Monday afternoon and check in on my status but this is going to be a really long weekend.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Know the feeling, man. I was a finalist in what would have been an incredible internship opportunity this summer - but had the offer taken away after a mandatory polygraph exam suggested I "reacted" to a question regarding drug use. Which is crazy, because I have never used drugs in my life.

There goes my big chance - and for nothing


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, that really sucks. Sorry.


----------



## daphnis (Feb 3, 2012)

I completely understand how you feel. I went to the career fair to network and get a job. I ended up walking out of the fair 10 minutes into it.

Career/Internship fairs are not for me. So I decided to personally contact the place I'm interested in if they have any internships open.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I noticed that a lot of the representatives of agencies/companies actually are highly unhelpful. The only seemingly good ones were those that were conducting interviews to anyone who wanted one and were really there to recruit. For the internship I got, the rep. practically provided me with zero information. I guess it's not entirely her fault, though, because the agency has close to 20 different internships and it's probably hard to know the details of every opportunity.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Any update?


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

How is everyone doing?


----------

